# Авиация > Матчасть >  Стрелковое и артилерийское вооружение авиации

## Lans2

Интересует такой вопрос. Когда смотришь "ихние" докфильмы посвященные воздушной войне в Корее часто можно встретить примерно такую мысль - "да МиГ-15 был сильным противником, но более совершенный прицел Сейбра - наличие радиолокационного дальномера - обеспечивала ему (Сейбру) преимущество в воздушном бою."
Хотелось бы услышать мнение - на сколько действительно наличие радиодальномера было весомым примуществом в воздушном бою на то время?

----------


## Mig

> ...Хотелось бы услышать мнение - на сколько действительно наличие радиодальномера было весомым примуществом в воздушном бою на то время?


Весомым, т.к. повышало точность стрельбы.

----------


## alexvolf

> Интересует такой вопрос. Когда смотришь "ихние" докфильмы посвященные воздушной войне в Корее часто можно встретить примерно такую мысль - "да МиГ-15 был сильным противником, но более совершенный прицел Сейбра - наличие радиолокационного дальномера - обеспечивала ему (Сейбру) преимущество в воздушном бою."
> Хотелось бы услышать мнение - на сколько действительно наличие радиодальномера было весомым примуществом в воздушном бою на то время?


 Ну я бы на месте "ихных документалистов" не стал горячится в этом вопросе по сему как- присутствие одного радиодальномера  в прицельных системах воздушной стрельбы из стволовой артиллерии
без учета совокупности других условий ничего не решал.Радиодальномер лишь позволял определить ЗРД (зону разрешенной дальности) применения оружия о чем предупреждал пилота своим писком в наушниках (если конечно цель попадала в радиолуч).Правда,следует сказать,что к концу КВ американцы довели ПСВС до полуавтоматического уровня,но и наши в этом деле не топтались на месте.Каждый тырил друг у друга все что мог.Помогала СВР...

----------


## Mig

> ...Помогала СВР...


Во время корейской войны СВР не было :Frown:

----------


## zjn

> Хотелось бы услышать мнение - на сколько действительно наличие радиодальномера было весомым примуществом в воздушном бою на то время?


Если слушать ветеранов той войны то больше они жаловались на отсутствие противоперегрузочного костюма, чем на прицелы.

----------


## Fighter

> Ну я бы на месте "ихных документалистов" не стал горячится в этом вопросе по сему как- присутствие одного радиодальномера  в прицельных системах воздушной стрельбы из стволовой артиллерии
> без учета совокупности других условий ничего не решал.Радиодальномер лишь позволял определить ЗРД (зону разрешенной дальности) применения оружия о чем предупреждал пилота своим писком в наушниках (если конечно цель попадала в радиолуч).Правда,следует сказать,что к концу КВ американцы довели ПСВС до полуавтоматического уровня,но и наши в этом деле не топтались на месте.Каждый тырил друг у друга все что мог.Помогала СВР...


 Радиодальномер не только "предупреждал", а выдавал данные в оптический прицел, который расчитывал углы прицеливания в зависимости от угловой скорости линии дальности, высоты, скорости и температуры. Диаграмма направленности была довольно широкой, поэтому противник в пределах углов прицела в нее обычно попадал. Собственно, без СРД дальность в прицел вводилась, правда немного сложнее - обрамлением прицельным прицела (реостатом на РУД) силуэта самолета, при заранее введенной базе (размахе крыла). При резких маневрах (без аретации прицельной марки) кольцо болталось как с СРД, так и без него, и не выдывало правильных углов. Так, что радиодальномер хоть и помогал летчику в прицеливании, но его роль не следует преувеличивать.

----------


## alexvolf

> Радиодальномер не только "предупреждал", а выдавал данные в оптический прицел, который расчитывал углы прицеливания в зависимости от угловой скорости линии дальности, высоты, скорости и температуры. Диаграмма направленности была довольно широкой, поэтому противник в пределах углов прицела в нее обычно попадал. Собственно, без СРД дальность в прицел вводилась, правда немного сложнее - обрамлением прицельным прицела (реостатом на РУД) силуэта самолета, при заранее введенной базе (размахе крыла). При резких маневрах (без аретации прицельной марки) кольцо болталось как с СРД, так и без него, и не выдывало правильных углов. Так, что радиодальномер хоть и помогал летчику в прицеливании, но его роль не следует преувеличивать.


Уважаемый Fighter
То о чем Вы пишите появилось к концу КВ.В самом ее начале,кроме как глазомерного метода прицеливания ни у американцев,не у наших не было.Американцы применили РД первыми,а по сему наши моментально начали искать способ захватить любые железяки со сбитых ам.самолетов.На основе добытого лома к 1952г.у нас были выработаны математ.алгоритмы команд прицеливания при воздушной стрельбе как неподвижных,так и подвижных бортовых артустановок...К слову сказать 17-й уже обладал именно такой ПСВС о чем Вы написали...

----------


## Вован22

Сопряжение оптического прицела и БРЛС( РД) у нас появилась только с МиГ-23МЛД.

----------


## PPV

> Сопряжение оптического прицела и БРЛС( РД) у нас появилась только с МиГ-23МЛД.


Оп-па! Это значит, что все радиодальномеры типа СРД-1...5, а потом и РЛС у нас стояли на борту истребителей и ИБ просто так, и никаких данных в оптические прицелы не выдавали, да?

----------


## Вован22

Да не выдавали.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Х-29

> Интересует такой вопрос. Когда смотришь "ихние" докфильмы посвященные воздушной войне в Корее часто можно встретить примерно такую мысль - "да МиГ-15 был сильным противником, но более совершенный прицел Сейбра - наличие радиолокационного дальномера - обеспечивала ему (Сейбру) преимущество в воздушном бою."
> Хотелось бы услышать мнение - на сколько действительно наличие радиодальномера было весомым примуществом в воздушном бою на то время?


 Не решающим. У Мига была хорошая компенсация - мощный залп одной 37мм и двух 23мм пушек против пулеметов.

----------


## Х-29

> Оп-па! Это значит, что все радиодальномеры типа СРД-1...5, а потом и РЛС у нас стояли на борту истребителей и ИБ просто так, и никаких данных в оптические прицелы не выдавали, да?


 Ну они не просто так стояли. Они имели свой идикатор на приборной панели

----------


## Mig

> Не решающим. У Мига была хорошая компенсация - мощный залп одной 37мм и двух 23мм пушек против пулеметов.


Не точную стрельбу калибром очень трудно компенсировать, если только не применять ядерное оружие :Smile: 

А что касается залпа, то не поленитесь и посчитатйте вес секудного залпа:
1) 1х37-мм и 2х23-мм у МиГ-15
2) 6х12,7-мм у F-86

и вы увидите какая была "хорошая компенсация".

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сопряжение оптического прицела и БРЛС( РД) у нас появилась только с МиГ-23МЛД.


На МЛД появился режим работы БРЛС БВБ, а это совсем другой коленкор. Прицел, совмещенный с РД появился уже на МиГ-15бис 64 ИАК, правда, уже после Корейской войны. Первые воевавшие в Корее F-86A были с прицелами Мк.18 с оптическим дальномером, аналогичным нашему АСП-3Н. Позже появился прицел А-1С с РД, затем А-1СМ, на F-86F-25, F-30 появился А-4. Что же касается эффективности прицелов с РД, то по американской же статистике большая часть МиГов (у меня в памяти цифра 80%), засчитанных американцами как сбитые, были атакованы без использования РД. Причины: низкая надежность, ограничение по перегрузке 2,75G, позднее - оснащение МиГов 64 ИАК СПО. По-моему Габрески на эту тему говорил: "Лучше я буду стрелять посредством жвачки на лобовом стекле, чем использовать ненадежный прицел". Бают, так и стрелял, его за это ретроградом обзывали.
По большому счету, у прицела с РД следующие преимущества: более удобная с ним работа (не надо "гильзу" на РУДе крутить для ввода дальности, и базу выставлять) и более точное определение дальности. Собственно, всё. Главный недостаток - уход сетки "под яйца" был и у А-1, и у АСП-3Н. Поэтому-то в маневренном бою и наши, и американцы пользовались неподвижной сеткой. Наши ещё такой метод применяли: выставляли на прицеле размах сейбра и выкручивали гильзу на минимальную дальность - 180 м. И как только при атаке Сейбр вписывался в кольцо - открывали огонь. Позже на МиГи 64 ИАК ставили АСП-3НМ, у того появился электромагнитный демпфер, ограничивающий перемещение подвижной сетки в пределах допустимых углов упреждения.
Амеры проблему "ухода" вроде бы решили на А-4. Вот как то так...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Не точную стрельбу калибром очень трудно компенсировать, если только не применять ядерное оружие
> 
> А что касается залпа, то не поленитесь и посчитатйте вес секудного залпа:
> 1) 1х37-мм и 2х23-мм у МиГ-15
> 2) 6х12,7-мм у F-86
> 
> и вы увидите какая была "хорошая компенсация".


МиГ-15бис (1хН-37Д+2хНР-23) - 10,2...10,5 кг/с
F-86 (6хМ-3) - 5,8 кг /с
Почти в 2 раза по секундному залпу. А по воздействию ещё больше... По ам. данным для поражения Сейбра достаточно 1 37 мм и 2...3 23 мм.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Леонид
Насколько помниться на МиГ-15 Бис стояли обычные АСП-3Н.
P.S.Прицел АСП-3НМ (АП-21 с демпфером) был впервые применен на МиГ-17 и узаконен в серии. СРД-1М + АСП-4Н (система Редаль) был впервые испытан в сентябре 1953г на МиГ-17 однако поучаствовать в КВ этому новшеству не пришлось...

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-15бис (1хН-37Д+2хНР-23) - 10,2...10,5 кг/с
> F-86 (6хМ-3) - 5,8 кг /с
> Почти в 2 раза по секундному залпу. А по воздействию ещё больше... По ам. данным для поражения Сейбра достаточно 1 37 мм и 2...3 23 мм.


Не хочется ввязываться в нудную дискуссию,
но ИМХО не так все однозначно и прямолинейно.

1) Каков вес залпа будет во вторую, третью секунду? Т.е. как соотносится скорострельность Н-37 и М3? Сколько выстрелов сделает М3 на один выстрел Н-37 или НР-23?

2) На сколько секунд непрерывной стрельбы хватит боекомплекта МиГ-15 и F-86? Т.е. какой самолет первым выйдет из боя по причине отсутствия снарядов?

3) По поводу мощности воздействия 37-мм снаряда по цели - сомнений нет. Проблема в том, чтобы этот один-единственный снаряд (а их-то в боекомплекте ЕМНИП всего 40) попал, с учетом низкой скорострельности Н-37 и большой угловой скорости цели, в этот самый F-86, у которого на один ствол М3 ЕМНИП 300 патронов.

----------


## alexvolf

> Не хочется ввязываться в нудную дискуссию,
> но ИМХО не так все однозначно и прямолинейно.
> 
> 1) Каков вес залпа будет во вторую, третью секунду? Т.е. как соотносится скорострельность Н-37 и М3? Сколько выстрелов сделает М3 на один выстрел Н-37 или НР-23?
> 
> 2) На сколько секунд непрерывной стрельбы хватит боекомплекта МиГ-15 и F-86? Т.е. какой самолет первым выйдет из боя по причине отсутствия снарядов?
> 
> 3) По поводу мощности воздействия 37-мм снаряда по цели - сомнений нет. Проблема в том, чтобы этот один-единственный снаряд (а их-то в боекомплекте ЕМНИП всего 40) попал, с учетом низкой скорострельности Н-37 и большой угловой скорости цели, в этот самый F-86, у которого на один ствол М3 ЕМНИП 300 патронов.


 Уважаемый МиГ
Со всем уважением,но  разговор на мой взгляд абсолютно беспредметный... БВБ -это не ковровое бомбометание-типа у кого больше-чего на борту,как в извест. песне "....16 тонн..."

----------


## Mig

> ... но  разговор на мой взгляд абсолютно беспредметный...


Вы имеете в виду: "что лучше 3 пушки или 6 пулеметов"? 
Вот на это я и намекаю :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Вы имеете в виду: "что лучше 3 пушки или 6 пулеметов"? 
> Вот на это я и намекаю


 Или к примеру батарея из 44-х ППШ на борту Ту-2... :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Или к примеру батарея из 44-х ППШ на борту Ту-2...


А если 50 шт. винтовок Мосина образца 1891/30 :Tongue:  Начальная скорость, дальность, пробиваемость  - ППШ отдыхает по полной программе :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

> Первые воевавшие в Корее F-86A были с прицелами Мк.18 с оптическим дальномером, аналогичным нашему АСП-3Н.... Вот как то так...


спасибо за обстоятельный ответ, думаю точки над I расставлены...

----------


## Fighter

> А если 50 шт. винтовок Мосина образца 1891/30 Начальная скорость, дальность, пробиваемость  - ППШ отдыхает по полной программе


 Да, в книге "Воздушная мощь...." и ряде других были утверждения, что 6 "Кольтов"- лучшее оружие. Однако почему-то американцы перешли на 4х20мм, а потом на "Вулкан"?  И почему сегодня нет истребителей с "Миниганами"?
А оценка того, что все же эффективнее, делалась примерно так. Для каждого типа самолета и калибра снаряда можно определить среднее необходимое для поражения число попаданий. Для МиГ-15 и F-86 оно приблизительно составляло 1 попадание - 37мм, 2-3 -23 мм и несколько десятков 12,7. Далее, для разных дальностей расчитывалась вероятность одного попадания, и верояность попадания среднего необходимого для поражения числа попаданий при очереди 1, 2, 3 сек. Уже не помню точных данных, занимались такими задачами для самоподготовки давно в ВВА, но 2х23 и 1х37 даже при их скорострельности однозначно выигрывали у 6х12,7 при бое против истребителя (помню, именно такая расчетная задача, помимо других прочих, нас была). При действиям по бомбардировщикам это преимущество увеличивалось, на определенной дальности 12,7 мм пульки не пробивали полностью обшивку!  И как бы "ковбои" не гордились своими "Кольтами", премущество их уже в ходе Второй Мировой войны подверглось большому сомнению!  Наибольшая эффективность приемлемых вариантов вооружения с учетом характеристик, веса пушки и боезапаса получалась у 30 мм при общем темпе около 2000 в/мин (это две  "Дэфа" или 1 ГШ -30I).

А о поводу АСП-3, да и АСП-5 всех модификаций, эти разработки теоретиков, которые пытались показать практикам, что задачи прицеливания ими решены. АСП-3нм можно было применить при атаке почти неманеврирующей (с кренами до 45) цели, что мы и делали зелеными курсантами на Л-29 на втором курсе КВВАУЛ. АСП-5 был не лучше, хотя и был сопряжен с СРД.  АСП-ПФД тоже годился для стрельбы в режиме "Гиро-300", когда цель, база которой введена заранее вписывалась на дальности 300 с ромбы подвижной марки, причем марка оставалась в поле отражателя до перерузок около 6. Остальное время десятки килограмм гиросковов и вычислителей возились мертвым грузом, и основной сеткой была наподвижная. Я обычно выводил обе, для ведения как сапроводительной в режиме "Гиро-300", так и сопроводительно-аграддительной по неподвихной сетке. На снимке с СШ-45 сетка АСП-ПФД, стрельба по наземной цели, высота около 50м.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Fighter
О "возимом мертвом грузе" я с Вами полностью согласен т.к. настройка оптической ПСВС было делом деликатным и довольно сложным.Угловые поправки строились автоматически и бывало не всегда стыковались с теми которые вводились летчиком.Возможно  посему режим "неподв." ,в отличии от "Гиро"(который помниться еще имел и ограничения по перегрузке до3)  был востребован чаще. Кстати, а как вел себя в подобных ситуациях-АСП-ПФ?

----------


## Fighter

> Уважаемый Fighter
> О "возимом мертвом грузе" я с Вами полностью согласен т.к. настройка оптической ПСВС было делом деликатным и довольно сложным.Угловые поправки строились автоматически и бывало не всегда стыковались с теми которые вводились летчиком.Возможно  посему режим "неподв." ,в отличии от "Гиро"(который помниться еще имел и ограничения по перегрузке до3)  был востребован чаще. Кстати, а как вел себя в подобных ситуациях-АСП-ПФ?


 В режиме Гиро, стрелять, что по воздушной, что по наземной цели было почти невозможно. Любое колыхание продольной оси (перегрузка, скольжение), без которого не обойтись при прицеливании, приводило в уходу прицельной марки, т.е требовало дополнительной коррекции, которая уводила марку опять в сторону. Более приемлемым при стрельбе по в/ц был режим "Гиро-300" при нем марка не так болталась и удерживалась в пределах экрана на больших перегрузках. Хотя, в реальном бою этот режим был тоже малоприменим, в основном при учебной стрельбе по цели, выполняющей хотя интенсивное, но плавное маневрирование. Надо понимать, что к этому времени пушечное вооружение у истребителей стало дополнительным к основному - управляемым ракетам.  По наземным целям несколько раз в молодости стрелял из пушки в режиме "Гиро" и измерением дольности в режиме "Закрепленный луч". Но тоже так надо было все делать плавно, словом не понравилось! В мирное время из пушки обычно стреляли в непод, по вспомогательной сетке (там на ней такой крестик), основная сетка в режиме "автомат" установливалась сама на угол прицеливания 12,5 тыс, что соответствало дальности 1500м и углу пикирования 20 град. Ну, а в Афганистане из пушки стрелял так, пологое пикирование 10-15 град, начало стрельбы с расчетом на небольшеой недолет и чисто визуальным определением, что пора! Далее по взрывам на земле педалями понаправлению загоняю трассу а цель, когда трасса на цели, отжимаю ручку от себя и доставляя цели весь остаток боекомплекта. Вывод резкий с перегрузкой 7 тоже визуально по высоте, где то 25-50м. стрельба продолжалась всего 4-4,5 сек, уходил весь БК 200/250 снарядов. По мирному времени конечно нарушение всех методик. Правда, чтобы так стрелять, надо достаточно полетать ниже деревьев, чтобы чувствовать каждый метр высоты.     
Без этого опыта следовать методике не советую.

----------


## alexvolf

Fighter
Помниться,в  году 68-69-м "зеленых" курсантов  учили еще и бомбометанию с Л-29 в пикировании, с использованием АСП-3НМУ (с заранее выбранным углом упреждения).Многое забылось,но некоторые условия помняться до сих пор- высота ввода 1500,угол пикирования 30,приборная скорость 300 км/час,высота сброса по прибору 900.Интересно отметить,что угол упреждения заранее выставлялся на земле.Сейчас уже не помню сколько тысячных составлял радиус неподвижного кольца,но отчетливо помню чтобы положить бомбу в центр,цель следовало держать в верхнем крае кольца при пикировании...

----------


## Fighter

> Fighter
> Помниться,в  году 68-69-м "зеленых" курсантов  учили еще и бомбометанию с Л-29 в пикировании, с использованием АСП-3НМУ (с заранее выбранным углом упреждения).Многое забылось,но некоторые условия помняться до сих пор- высота ввода 1500,угол пикирования 30,приборная скорость 300 км/час,высота сброса по прибору 900.Интересно отметить,что угол упреждения заранее выставлялся на земле.Сейчас уже не помню сколько тысячных составлял радиус неподвижного кольца,но отчетливо помню чтобы положить бомбу в центр,цель следовало держать в верхнем крае кольца при пикировании...


 Нет, в Каче (71 г) на Л-29 мы только "стреляли" по воздуху. По наземным целям на четвертом курсе на МиГ-21ПФ с ПКИ с С-5. МиГ-21ф-13 с АСП-5 и пушкой НР-30, на которых летали на 3 курсе, тогда  отдали "друзьям". При бомбометании на МиГ -21 угол прицеливания всегда выставлялся заранее (или в полете, с разными вариантами боеприпасов) и был различен для разных бомб (от 5 до 7 град). В горах его также корректировали для различных высот цели.

----------


## Chizh

> Далее по взрывам на земле педалями понаправлению загоняю трассу а цель, когда трасса на цели, отжимаю ручку от себя и доставляя цели весь остаток боекомплекта.


При отдаче ручки от себя какая перегрузка возникала?
При отрицательных перегрузках летчик повисает на ремнях и прицел уходит.

----------


## Fighter

> При отдаче ручки от себя какая перегрузка возникала?
> При отрицательных перегрузках летчик повисает на ремнях и прицел уходит.


 Перегрузка была небольшая, да и длилась мгновения, вся очередь с полным БК - 4 сек. А куда прицел может уйти на "непод"?
По воздушным целям реальная стрельба примерно такая же -  чем ближе, тем лучше. В Корее  тоже далее 600 м редко кто сбивал, а на на 100 м и прицеливаться практически не надо. Вообще прицелы той поры имели самый важный недостаток. Углы прицеливания и упреждения измерялись гироскопом, определяющим угловую скорость стреляющего, с учетом дальности до цели (вводимой СРД или вручную). Таким образом, прицел нормально определял углы только при определенной длительности сопровождения прецельной маркой цели. А в бою надо было быстро загнать эту марку на цель, что приводило к раскачиванию марки, в результате прицел выдавал непонятно какие углы. Сегодняшние прицелы работают принципиально по иному. ОЛС или РЛС, захватив цель выдают ее точные угловые координаты и дальность, прицел же расчитывает углы и надо лишь совместить марку прицела с маркой цели. Причем, процесс прицеливания на разбалтывает марку прицела как ранее.

----------


## alexvolf

Говоря о ПСВС не стоит забывать о том,для чего они собственно первоначально создавались.В качестве иллюстрации американская
револьверка-GAU-8...
Кстати вопрос- не у кого нет инфо касаемо эпизодов применения GAU-8 в воздушном бою?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Уважаемый Леонид
> Насколько помниться на МиГ-15 Бис стояли обычные АСП-3Н.
> P.S.Прицел АСП-3НМ (АП-21 с демпфером) был впервые применен на МиГ-17 и узаконен в серии. СРД-1М + АСП-4Н (система Редаль) был впервые испытан в сентябре 1953г на МиГ-17 однако поучаствовать в КВ этому новшеству не пришлось...


На обычных серийных "бисах", действительно, стояли АСП-3Н, однако самолеты 64 ИАК с ноября 52-го года дорабатывались под установку АСП-3НМ, как те, что на тот момент были в частях Корпуса, так и те, что поступали на пополнение позднее. МиГ-15бис с АСП-4Н и СРД появились в 64 ИАК уже после Корейской войны

----------


## Mig

> На обычных серийных "бисах", действительно, стояли АСП-3Н, однако самолеты 64 ИАК с ноября 52-го года дорабатывались под установку АСП-3НМ, как те, что на тот момент были в частях Корпуса, так и те, что поступали на пополнение позднее. МиГ-15бис с АСП-4Н и СРД появились в 64 ИАК уже после Корейской войны


А когда был расформирован 64 ИАК? Разве не после Корейской войны?

----------


## KAPACb

> Говоря о ПСВС не стоит забывать о том,для чего они собственно первоначально создавались.В качестве иллюстрации американская
> револьверка-GAU-8...
> Кстати вопрос- не у кого нет инфо касаемо эпизодов применения GAU-8 в воздушном бою?


ну как же. она же стоит на А-10 примеров применения которого в Ираке и Афгане достаточно.
Пушка сама применялясь например при ошибочной атаке 
на британский патруль в Ираке, в результате которой было уничтожено две бронированых развед машины и погиб один военнослужащий

----------


## alexvolf

> На обычных серийных "бисах", действительно, стояли АСП-3Н, однако самолеты 64 ИАК с ноября 52-го года дорабатывались под установку АСП-3НМ, как те, что на тот момент были в частях Корпуса, так и те, что поступали на пополнение позднее. МиГ-15бис с АСП-4Н и СРД появились в 64 ИАК уже после Корейской войны


Леонид
Как говориться - "факт имеет место быть"...Однако, Есть-ли этому докум. подтвеждение? АСП-3НМ  серийно устанавливался на 17-м."Каждому овощу-свое время".  Вот ведь в чем вопрос...

----------


## alexvolf

> ну как же. она же стоит на А-10 примеров применения которого в Ираке и Афгане достаточно.


КАРАСЬ
Читайте внимательно.Вопрос касался применения GAU в воздушном бою...

----------


## KAPACb

> КАРАСЬ
> Читайте внимательно.Вопрос касался применения GAU в воздушном бою...


Я постараюсь.  
Насчет воздушного боя из документированных случаев есть уничтожение Иракского вертолета над Кувейтом в 91м году. 
Тип вертолета вероятно Аллует

----------


## Вован22

Ответ на сообщение Fighter от 28.03.2011, 13:46

1. Вся наша истребительная авиация летала в годы ВОВ с лицензионной копией американского прицела, отечественное обозначение ПБП-1.
2 ПРИЦЕЛЫ АСП-1,АСП-3 копии американских гироприцелов периода ВОВ.
АСП-4 тоже копия. американского прицела.

Американцы при калибре пулеметов 12,7мм сделали ставку на повышение точности и кучности стрельбы.
Так при пристрелке оружия для F-86Е в тире по мишени 3,6м на 3,6м  :
Для дистанции 540м(1800футов)-66,7% пуль должны попасть в круг радиуса 4,5 тыс дальности относительно центра цели.
При стрельбе в воэдухе по стандартной мишени -истребитель с использованием РД.
добивались на дистанции 360м-27,8% попаданий
На дистанции-540м-22% попаданий.
Для вывода из строя Миг-9 стрельба сзади( из Справки)-требовалось попадание от8 до 14 пуль( в зависимости от типа БП).калибра 12,7мм

1. В настоящее время опубликованы данные по восстановлению боевых повреждений самолетов авиации флота в Корейской войне 1950-1953 годы.
  Многие Пантеры возращались с повреждениями от попаданий 37мм снарядов, некотора часть имела  до двух попаданий 37 мм снарядов.
По некоторым случаям указано время восстановления от 6 до 8 часов.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ответ на сообщение Fighter от 28.03.2011, 13:46
> 
> 1. Вся наша истребительная авиация летала в годы ВОВ с лицензионной копией американского прицела, отечественное обозначение ПБП-1.2 ПРИЦЕЛЫ АСП-1,АСП-3 копии американских гироприцелов периода ВОВ.
> АСП-4 тоже копия. американского прицела.


 Вован22.
Категорически утверждать (выделенное) я -бы не стал.Причина простая.
Не стоит сбрасывать со счетов предвоенный советско-германский хозяйственный договор.НКАП (а в целом ВВС и вся авиапромышленность)
получили от германской промышленности далеко не единичные образцы
различных прибамбасов-в том числе и новейшие по тем временам ОП....

----------


## alexvolf

Что касается пристрелок "пукалок" F-86 спорить не берусь. 
Однако как сие действо происходило в период ВМ (в том числе и на авианосцах)
смотрите фото

----------


## Вован22

В Постановлении НКО ( в сети оно есть) прицел ПБП-1- американский авиационный стрелковый прицел

----------


## alexvolf

> В Постановлении НКО ( в сети оно есть) прицел ПБП-1- американский авиационный стрелковый прицел


 Читал.Согласен. Однако единого стандарта не было.Разношерстность была как в сухопутном вооружении,так и в авиации.Ну а насчет живучести ЛА,то здесь как кому повезет.Везло не многим,но исключения 
были.Как например, у пилота Корсара, второго лейтенанта F.Frazera...

----------


## Вован22

Вы хотите сказать, что поврежденных машин и впоследствии восстановленных было меньше чем сбитых?

----------


## alexvolf

> Вы хотите сказать, что поврежденных машин и впоследствии восстановленных было меньше чем сбитых?


 Отнюдь...
Начиная с июля 1952г. USAF устроили бомбовый террор против КНДР с привлечением 54-х В-29 5-го воздушного флота.Число сбитых В-29 общеизвестно и оно в десятки раз меньше числа поврежденных...
Кстати подвернулась кабинка F-86 с видом на прицел,правда фонарь
отсвечивает,что несколько смазывает общую картину...

----------


## Fighter

> Ответ на сообщение Fighter от 28.03.2011, 13:46
> 
> 1. Вся наша истребительная авиация летала в годы ВОВ с лицензионной копией американского прицела, отечественное обозначение ПБП-1.
> 2 ПРИЦЕЛЫ АСП-1,АСП-3 копии американских гироприцелов периода ВОВ.
> АСП-4 тоже копия. американского прицела.
> 
> Американцы при калибре пулеметов 12,7мм сделали ставку на повышение точности и кучности стрельбы.
> Так при пристрелке оружия для F-86Е в тире по мишени 3,6м на 3,6м  :
> Для дистанции 540м(1800футов)-66,7% пуль должны попасть в круг радиуса 4,5 тыс дальности относительно центра цели.
> ...


 Ваши данные показывают рассеивание пуль при полигонной стрельбе на земле! А в воздухе по какой стандарной мишени они стреляли? Какой маневр мишени, с какой перегрузкой, под каким ракурсом, на какой высоте?  По вопросу о возвращении с повреждениями, глупо приводить одиночные случае, есть среднее число необходимых для поражения (с заданной вероятностью) попаданий. А отклонения могут быть самые разные, недавно нашли мужика, который жил 20 лет с гвоздем в голове, по этому случаю нельзя горорить о неэффективногсти пистолета для пристреливания гвоздей! И сейчас утверждать, что 6 пулеметов эффективнее трех пушек, уже давно смешно, как бы американцы не прославляли свою технику. Они в этом упорствоали дольше всех.  Что же уже давно нигде нет на истребителях  пулеметов, хотя дальности эффективного огня из артилерийского вооружения за 60 лет практически не изменились!

----------


## Вован22

1. Речь идет о том, что система вооружения Сейбра прицел А-1С(М), а потом и А-4 плюс 6 пулеметов на дистанциях стрельбы 200-300м была  эффективна по МиГ-15. Это в том числе подтверждают и результаты воздушных боев с МиГами.
Около 180 потерянных Сейбров от огня МиГов и порядка 500 МиГов.
2. Статистика повреждений  тех же Пантер, Корсаров. 37мм, 23мм и их восстановление не есть единичные случаи. До 30, а то и 40% доля поврежденных этими пушками от общего числа повреждаемых в боевых действиях в Корее самолетов авиации Флота.

----------


## Fighter

> 1. Речь идет о том, что система вооружения Сейбра прицел А-1С(М), а потом и А-4 плюс 6 пулеметов на дистанциях стрельбы 200-300м была  эффективна по МиГ-15. Это в том числе подтверждают и результаты воздушных боев с МиГами.
> Около 180 потерянных Сейбров от огня МиГов и порядка 500 МиГов.
> 2. Статистика повреждений  тех же Пантер, Корсаров. 37мм, 23мм и их восстановление не есть единичные случаи. До 30, а то и 40% доля поврежденных этими пушками от общего числа повреждаемых в боевых действиях в Корее самолетов авиации Флота.


Поэтому на поздних F-86, начиная с F-86Н, пулеметы М3 заменили на 4х20 мм пушки М39, и далее пулеметы, как оружие американских истребителей, так расхваленное и якобы исключительно эффективное, уже не встречались!!! 
Что касается результатов боев, то точных согласованных сторонами цифр нет, впрочем, оружие - явно не основной фактор, влияющий на эффективность. Помимо наших летчиков 64 ИАК, уровень подготовки которых был сравним с американским, была еще ОВА, в которой воевали китайские и корейские, только-только "спустившиеся с гор".

----------


## KAPACb

Добавлю в коллекцию прицелов применявшихся в Корее 

Ferranti Gyro Mk II

----------


## Вован22

Ответ на Ответ на сообщение Fighter от  03.04.2011, 11:40
Миф, о том, что американцы перешли на пушечное вооружение своих истребителей, по результатам боев в Корее, глубоко укоренился в сознании наших граждан.
Запущен он был чисто в пропагандистких целях. 
Реальность же заключалась в следующем:
Кратко:
В начале второй половины 40-ых американцы поставили перед собой сложную научно-техническую задачу, создать до конца 40-ых годов 20 мм пушку со скорострельностью 1500 в /мин( в серии М-39) при выполнении требований по надежности пушки и живучести ствола и установить ее на модификации уже строящихся истребителей и тех что находились в стадии проектирования.
Модификацию- Ф-86Д, работы по которой начались в 1948 году уже планировали оснастить 4-мя 20 мм пушками.
Задача по созданию такой пушки была достаточно сложная и ее доводка затянулась. Пушка была доведена только к началу 52 года.
Прошла войсковые испытания в Корее и принята на вооружение.

----------


## An-Z

> ...В начале второй половины 40-ых американцы поставили перед собой сложную научно-техническую задачу, создать до конца 40-ых годов 20 мм пушку ....


Т.е. им уже в середине 40-х была очевидна низкая эффективность 12,7мм пулемётов, как основного оружия истребителя?

----------


## Fighter

> Ответ на Ответ на сообщение Fighter от  03.04.2011, 11:40
> Миф, о том, что американцы перешли на пушечное вооружение своих истребителей, по результатам боев в Корее, глубоко укоренился в сознании наших граждан.
> Запущен он был чисто в пропагандистких целях.


Про пропаганду не понятно... Мы вообще длительное время скрывали свое участие в этой войне, во многих же американских изданиях той поры всячески прославлялась эффективность 6-ти пулеметов, от которых уже во Второй Мировой войне почти все отказались. Американцы это тоже поняли, хотя и не смогли сделать это своевременно - "как ковбою без кольта!".

----------


## 13th

> Американцы это тоже поняли, хотя и не смогли сделать это своевременно - "как ковбою без кольта!".


Вот интересный вопрос, почему на Сейбре установили пулемёты, если:

F9F Пантер
Первый полёт - 1947
Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм M2

F2H Баньши
Первый полёт - 1947
Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм Mk 16

F3D Скайнайт
Первый полёт - 1948
Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм M2

F7U Катлесс
Первый полёт - 1948
Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм M3

Что характерно, это всё самолёты ВМС.

----------


## Mig

> Вот интересный вопрос, почему на Сейбре установили пулемёты, если....
> Что характерно, это всё самолёты ВМС.


Может в этом-то и причина: соперничество авиации флота и USAF? 
В пику флоту USAF в ТТХ на будущий F-86 указали именно пулеметы...

----------


## Fighter

> Вот интересный вопрос, почему на Сейбре установили пулемёты, если:
> F9F Пантер
> Первый полёт - 1947
> Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм M2
> F2H Баньши
> Первый полёт - 1947
> Вооружение - 4 x 20 мм Mk 16
> F3D Скайнайт
> Первый полёт - 1948
> ...


Заказывающие конторы разные, разные и взгляды на применение и требования. Флот больше и раньше повоевал и быстрее понял, что лучше. Это было на протяжении всей истории, и продолжается сейчас, несмотря на все попытки уифицировать типы и оружие. Посмотрим, что получится с F-35.

----------


## Вован22

Для An-Z:
В июле 1945 года была запущены две большие программы иследований:
- по выбору оптимального калибра для вооружения самолетов различного назначения 
- программа оценки уязвимости и повышения живучести самолетов.
Активно использовались научные немецкие материалы по исследованию эфективности вооружения в воздушных боях и оценки уязвимости самолетов от различных видов оружия.
Пушка М-39 создавалась по требованиям, которые в свою очередь, были  развитием немецких требований к 20 мм пушкам. Немцы свои ТТТ сформировали в начале 1942 года.

----------


## An-Z

Данная информация поправляет моё мнение в лишь том, что низкая эффективность 12,7мм пулемётов была американцам очевидна уже в начале 40-х...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А когда был расформирован 64 ИАК? Разве не после Корейской войны?


В ноябре 1954 г. Большую часть МиГов передали китайцам, машины с АСП-4Н и СРД - в 54 ВА

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леонид
> Как говориться - "факт имеет место быть"...Однако, Есть-ли этому докум. подтвеждение? АСП-3НМ  серийно устанавливался на 17-м."Каждому овощу-свое время".  Вот ведь в чем вопрос...


Сия доработка отражена в документах 64 ИАК, например в отчетах ИАС, в ежемесячных отчетах 64 ИАК и пр. Позже на "бисах" Корпуса устанавливали СПО, ППК, перископ, усиливали бронирование кресла, ранее ставили РСИУ-3М вместо РСИ-6К, "Барий" (на тех машинах, что вышли с завода без него), тормозные щитки увеличенной площади (с 0,5 до 0,8 м2) и многое другое. Проходил испытания ИК-прицел СИВ-52. МиГ-15бис 64-го ИАК достаточно сильно отличались от "бисов" других строевых частей ВВС СА.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> 1. Речь идет о том, что система вооружения Сейбра прицел А-1С(М), а потом и А-4 плюс 6 пулеметов на дистанциях стрельбы 200-300м была  эффективна по МиГ-15. Это в том числе подтверждают и результаты воздушных боев с МиГами.
> Около 180 потерянных Сейбров от огня МиГов и порядка 500 МиГов.
> 2. Статистика повреждений  тех же Пантер, Корсаров. 37мм, 23мм и их восстановление не есть единичные случаи. До 30, а то и 40% доля поврежденных этими пушками от общего числа повреждаемых в боевых действиях в Корее самолетов авиации Флота.


Некорректно сравнивать боевую эффективность самолетов в целом (или их составляющих, в т.ч. КАВ) на основании соотношения потерь в в/боях. На результаты боев влияет слишком много факторов, и сама техника из них не самый главный. Кстати, большинство американских пилотов как пушечное вооружение МиГа, так и самолет в целом, оценивали несколько выше "Сейбра".
Для сбития МиГ-15 в среднем требовалось порядка 40-50 попаданий 12,7 мм. Максимальное количество входных пробоин, зафиксированное в документах - 204.

----------


## Вован22

Леонид
1.Качество техники и подготовка летного состава, вот два главных фактора, которые отмечали в своих отчетах начиная с Испании.
 2. Эффективность системы вооружения( прицел, вооружение, поведение самолета при стрельбе на различных высотах и скоростях) + стрелковая подготовка летчика, это одни из составляющих оказывающих влияние в том числе ( как я и указал в своем посте) на результаты ВБ. И причем эти составляющие далеко не на последнем месте.
3. Что стало с МиГом который имел 204 входных пулевых отверстия.?
-Восстановили и он воевал дальше или в боях не участвовал.
- списали
4. Когда проводили испытания пушек Т-160(М-39) в Корее. В отчетах летчики отмечали, что вооружение 6 пулеметов + прицел еще эффективны( при условии, если стрельба ведется на дистанции менее 300  метров) против самолета класса МиГ-15, но слабо эффективны против БА.

----------


## Chizh

ИМХО,
стремление перейти на больший калибр исходило из требований поражения бомбардировщиков.

Для нашей истребительной авиации с конца WWII было ясно, что основная цель - самолеты класса B-29, поэтому только пушки.

У американцев не было подобных противников, до поры до времени, поэтому обходились набором пулеметов, которые в боях против истребителей показывали себя хорошо в силу высокой суммарной скорострельности, что важно в боях с большими угловыми перемещениями.

----------


## alexvolf

Господа.
Однако не стоит забывать и того,что американцы в начале 50-х 
выдвинули концепцию только ракетного вооружения т.к. считали,что ВБ будут проходить на больших скоростях и дальности.Примером могу послужить Ф-106,Ф-4 и т.д. Кстати наши тоже ухватились было за эти вожжи,да вовремя одумались.Если говорить о
 артвооружении то, как показал опыт ВОВ -ШКАСы-УльтраШКАСы-калибром 7.62-мм,а также УБС-УБТ-УБК 12,7-мм в ряде случаев были просто пукалками (несколько утрирую).Послевоенный А-12,7 (Афанасьева) нашел себе применение в качестве бортового оружия вертолетов.Что касается бортового оружия эропланов то калибр  ниже 20-мм уже больше не котировался.Пушка всерьез и надолго стала оружием истребителей и бомбардировщиков."Лебединн  ая песня" в арсенале классических одноствольных пушек насколько помниться принадлежала АМ-23.
Американцы так и не смогли в то время воздать что-либо похожее...

----------


## Вован22

ТАС-тактическое авиационное командование,  никогда не отказывалось от пушек, от задачи завоевания превосходства в воздухе и ближних маневренных боев. Ни в начале
50-ых, ни в начале 60-ых и середине 60-ых.
ТАС несло всю основную нагрузку в последующих локальных конфликтах.

2. Их устраивали свои 20мм М-39 и М61 Вулкан. 
Зачем им делать то, что им не нужно.

----------


## KAPACb

> свои 20мм М-39 .


Строго говоря М39 была скопирована с експериментальной револьверной германской пушки МГ213 , равно как и французкая ДЕФА и английская АДЕН

----------


## Вован22

М39 была дальнейшим развитием немецкой пушки/

----------


## Fighter

> ТАС-тактическое авиационное командование,  никогда не отказывалось от пушек, от задачи завоевания превосходства в воздухе и ближних маневренных боев. Ни в начале
> 50-ых, ни в начале 60-ых и середине 60-ых.
> ТАС несло всю основную нагрузку в последующих локальных конфликтах.
> 2. Их устраивали свои 20мм М-39 и М61 Вулкан. 
> Зачем им делать то, что им не нужно.


Да не оставалось в тех взглядах ближних боев и, тем более, пушек!  Как и не было требований к маневренным боям. Был сверхзвуковой перехват и, желательно, ударные возможности! В сравнительных испытаниях ВВС F-106 и F-4, последний победил из-за своих многоцелевых (в основном, из-за ударных) возможностей. Основной истребитель ВВС И ВМС США F-4 (В и C до вариантов E и J) не имаел пушечного вооружения, за исключением, появления во время войны во Вьетнаме подвесных установок Он имел хорошие, получившиеся не из-за требований, а благодаря некоторой непротиворечивости их, но и не лучшие характеристики маневренности. По той же причине МиГ-21, создаввшийся как сверхзвуковой перехватчик, получил хорошие маневренные характеристики в том, числе и на дозвуковой скорости, в высотно-скоростно диаппазоне реальных воздушных боев.
В приложениях сравнения общих и частных характеристик маневренности МиГ-21бис и F4Е - остались бумажки от ВВА.

----------


## alexvolf

> 2. Их устраивали свои 20мм М-39 и М61 Вулкан. 
> Зачем им делать то, что им не нужно.


Ну незнаю, что кого устраивало.Следовало умудрится поставить на борт такую дуру как GAU-8, не говоря уже о М61 Вулкан ,револьвер которой приводился в движение электромотором в 320 кВт.

----------


## Fighter

> Ну незнаю, что кого устраивало.Следовало умудрится поставить на борт такую дуру как GAU-8, не говоря уже о М61 Вулкан ,револьвер которой приводился в движение электромотором в 320 кВт.


А при чем здесь GAU-8- пушка, специально созданная для штурмовика А-10? Ее предназначение - поражать танки, а не самолеты! У нас тоже были ГШ-6-30 и ГШ-6-23. 
Но, в конечном итоге ,для исребителей, в том числе и с выполнением ударных задач, остановились на калибрах 25-30 мм. Во времена войны в Корее о скорострельности около 2000 для одноствольной пушки калибра 30 мм, могли только мечтать! До и М61 не так уж плоха, ей бы 23 мм!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леонид
> 1.Качество техники и подготовка летного состава, вот два главных фактора, которые отмечали в своих отчетах начиная с Испании.
>  2. Эффективность системы вооружения( прицел, вооружение, поведение самолета при стрельбе на различных высотах и скоростях) + стрелковая подготовка летчика, это одни из составляющих оказывающих влияние в том числе ( как я и указал в своем посте) на результаты ВБ. И причем эти составляющие далеко не на последнем месте.
> 3. Что стало с МиГом который имел 204 входных пулевых отверстия.?
> -Восстановили и он воевал дальше или в боях не участвовал.
> - списали
> 4. Когда проводили испытания пушек Т-160(М-39) в Корее. В отчетах летчики отмечали, что вооружение 6 пулеметов + прицел еще эффективны( при условии, если стрельба ведется на дистанции менее 300  метров) против самолета класса МиГ-15, но слабо эффективны против БА.


1. Я бы добавил ещё используемую тактику и условия боевого применения. Пример: конец 52-го - начало 53-го - по соотношению РЕАЛЬНЫХ потерь 64 ИАК и 4 и 51 ИАКр - на равных, либо небольшое превосходство наших. В марте 53-го смена тактики - прикрытие объектов патрулированием, и сразу же всплеск наших потерь. Самолеты те же, летчики те же, изменения только в тактике. Ещё пример: с весны по осень 1952 г. до половины наших потерь - в районе аэродромов. Над Китаем! Амеры наши аэродромы блокируют, а нам даже в Залив нельзя! Ещё пример: конец 51-го года, соотношение (реальное 5:7, 7:10) в нашу пользу. В январе 52-го у нас всплеск потерь. Причем большинство - к-ры АЭ и звеньев. Почему? Устали! Эти категории летают почти всегда. Рядовые пилоты 303-й ИАД за время б/действий - ок. 150 б/вылетов, управление полков - от 100 до 150, к-ры АЗ и АЭ - за 200. По документам только половина имеющихся пилотов по физическому состоянию могла выполнить 1 б/вылет в день, из них ещё половина (т.е. только 25% полка) могли выполнить 2-й б/в. Причем все на уколах, звиняюсь, медподдержке. И то, читаешь б/донесение - то этот на заруливании сознание потерял, то тот сам из кабины вылезти не смог. Так его достали, под плоскость положили, отлежался, укольчик получил - и в небо. Медслужба с конца лета трындела командованию, что летчиков менять уже пора, уже необратимые изменения в организме пошли. Ан нет - ещё пол года воевали. И где здесь техника?
2. Как бы восстановили. При этом ГЧФ осталась, заменили сдвижную часть фонаря, новые (из группкомплектов) - ХЧФ с верхним килем, ОЧК, основные опоры и что-то еще по мелочи. Ну и движок, естественно. Но ведь долетел!
3. По нашим отчетам пушки куда как эффективнее пулеметов. Я к чему клоню: отчеты пишутся на основе не реальных потерь противника, а на основе предполагаемых пишущим. "Сейбрам" засчитали 792 МиГа, а ОВА и 64 ИАК потеряли 566 машин. Причем сколько среди них ОВАшных Мигов, сбитых "Сейбрами" - неизвестно. По Корпусу - из 335 общих потерь от Сейбров 282 (могу не единицы ошибиться - пишу по памяти). И это при том, что у нас воевали практически одни МиГи, а в ОВА и прочие машины терялись. Короче: если сбито 792 МиГа - то у М-3 эфф-ть одна, а если 566 (а то и меньше) - то значительно ниже. А что до 300 метров - так на них ещё подойти надо! 

Если же вообще о пушечном вооружении говорить, то мировой опыт показал - лучший калибр 30 мм. К нему и мы пришли на МиГ-19, и англичане ( с Хантера) и французы. Амеры на F-35 на 25 мм сподобились. Кстати, в документах одной из дивизий встречал мнение, что против F-86 лучше были бы 4 НР-23.

----------


## alexvolf

> А при чем здесь GAU-8- пушка, специально созданная для штурмовика А-10? Ее предназначение - поражать танки, а не самолеты! У нас тоже были ГШ-6-30 и ГШ-6-23. 
> Но, в конечном итоге ,для исребителей, в том числе и с выполнением ударных задач, остановились на калибрах 25-30 мм. Во времена войны в Корее о скорострельности около 2000 для одноствольной пушки калибра 30 мм, могли только мечтать! До и М61 не так уж плоха, ей бы 23 мм!


Fighter
Вообще-то мой ответ был как противовес на пост Вована.GAU-8 вообще
следует рассматривать как "младшую сестру" М-61 которая создавалась
для борьбы с воздушными целями и в своё время являлась кормовой
установкой на Б-52 заменив на первых экземплярах кормовую установку из четырех 12,7-мм стволов.Опыт войны в Корее,а затем Вьетнаме показал американцам как необходима эффект. поддержка СВ с воздуха,а посему и была начата разработка  А-10 основным оружием которого и стала 30-мм младшая сестра (нашли применение) с полным боекомплектом в 1350 снарядов и ресурсом в 21 тыс.выстрелов.Кстати сказать 2 секундная стрельба из этой пушки обходиться налогоплательшикам США всего в 2800 доллариев против одного ПТУРСа стоимостью в 21 тыс...

----------


## alexvolf

> Если же вообще о пушечном вооружении говорить, то мировой опыт показал - лучший калибр 30 мм. К нему и мы пришли на МиГ-19, и англичане ( с Хантера) и французы. Амеры на F-35 на 25 мм сподобились. Кстати, в документах одной из дивизий встречал мнение, что против F-86 лучше были бы 4 НР-23.


 Леонид
Поддерживаю.И в этом не должно быть сомнений.Кстати очень положительную оценку НР-23(по баллистике и прочим делам) дал в свое
время А.Э.Нудельман в  монографии "Пушки боевых самолетов".Оценка довольно трезвая и не содержит,что называется "каждый кулик -свое болото хвалит".Кто интересуется АО советую найти и почитать...

----------


## Chizh

Логично, против бомбардировщиков играет калибр, а против истребителей скорострельность, т.е. плотность огня. Поэтому и желание получить 4 пушки по 23мм. И поэтому - батарея пулеметов у американцев, пока цели были небольшие и маневренные.

----------


## Вован22

Для Fighter
Отказа от ближних боев и пушек в ТАС  не было. Вопрос в приоритетности и причинах обусловивших приоритетность.
В 50-ых годах приоритетность в ассигнованиях и реализуемых программах создания авиационной техники распределялась следующим образом:
1.Программы SАС
На начало 1958 года приоритеты
А. В-52
Б. В-70
В. Самолет с ядерной установкой 
Г. МБР( реализовывалась с 1951 года)
2.  Программы Командования ПВО Североамериканского континента.
3. Программы ТАС( по остаточному принципу)
Эта приоритетность поддерживалась Белым Домом.
Отец Стратегического авиационного командования Ле Мэй, пользуясь поддержкой Президента и имея большое влияние, горел желанием создать единую атомную группу в том числе за счет поглощения ТАС.  Эта задача начала реализовываться с середины 50-ых.
В 1955 году началось смещение приоритетов в подготовке летчиков – истребителей в пользу ударных задач. И в основном с отработкой приемов для применения тактического ядерного оружия. Перехваты и воздушные бои были сведены к началу 60-ых суммарно к 30% от всех вылетов. Примерно в равных пропорциях.
Тактическое авиационное командование не отказывалось от пушек.
Ф-100, Ф-104, Ф-101, Ф-105 все с встроенными пушками.
Смотрим период 1961-1965 год.
1.	Характеризуется поворотом к проблемам и нуждам ТАС. 
2.	При отработке ударов по наземным целям акцент смещается в пользу отработки  ударов со сложных видов маневра в составе пары звена и более самолетов с применением  обычных бомб, НАР,пушек. 
3.	В 1959 году Бойд пишет пособие для летчиков Ф-100 по ведению воздушных боев одиночно, в составе пары. звена.
В 1962 году переиздано и с 1963 года официальное пособие для летчиков Ф-100. 
3. Два крыла Ф-104 одно в Европе другое В США в своей учебно-боевой подготовке, делали упор на отработке задачи завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Вели учебные воздушные бои с различными типами самолетов.
4. Изначально ТАС не хотело принимать Ф-4 в том виде, каким он был у флота.. Настоял МО МакНамара
ТАС ( при поддержке командования ВВС) разработало тех предложение фирме по устранению тех недостатков которые увидели в ТАС:
Тех предложение включало:
- Установку встроенной пушки Вулкан
- Уменьшение дымления двигателей
- Улучшение обзора в задней полусфере.
Фирма соответствующие мероприятия по устранению недостатков провела.
Но Министр Обороны МакНамара, отказался выделять средства на эти доработки. В основном по причинам финансового характера.
Не хотел увеличивать стоимость программы ВВС-ких Ф-4С сверх утвержденной суммы. 
И будучи поборником унификации требовал минимальных различий между флотской и ВВС-кой модификациями.
Тактическому авиационному командованию, под предложением расширения номенклатуры вооружения, удалось выбить средства под разработку подвесных пушечных установок и доработок прицелов. 
 При переучивании летных экипажей на Ф-4С, программой переучивания( по одной из категорий) предусматривалось на 17 вылетов на отработку ударов по наземным целям 
5 вылетов на отработку перехвата
5 вылетов на воздушные бои.
5. Начало 60-ых характеризуется борьбой за безопасность полетов из-за высокого уровня аварийности.
Эта борьба привела к:
Отказу от ведения экипажами Ф-4С воздушных боев с разнотипными самолетами. Только с однотипным.
Ограничению в учебных воздушных боях  перегрузки до 4 ед.( длительная, кратковременно 6 ед допускалось.).
Введению Ограничений по допустимому углу атаки.

----------


## Fighter

[QUOTE=Вован22;74458]Для Fighter
Отказа от ближних боев и пушек в ТАС  не было. [QUOTE]
Посмотрите маневренные характеристики пушечных истребителей USAF F-105, F-104 и F-4. Мечтал, в свое время,в молодости, на западных рубежах нашей бывшей Родины, встреититься с F-104 (ближайшие были из Дании). По всем характеристикам, у МиГ-21 было полное преимущество. А почему не было проблем по снижению дымности у F-104? Тот же J79! Да и обзор из кабины у него не очень-то лучше, чем у F-4. А F-100 и МиГ-19 - близнецы-братья, первый, конечно, более тяжелый, как истребитель себя никак не проявил, и ,в связи с войной во Вьетнаме, приобрел чисто ударные функции. А из всей компании F-4 все равно оказался лучшим!

----------


## alexvolf

Ваван22
Кое в чем Вы правы.Говоря о так называемой "сотой серии" USAF следует говорить более подробно. Действительно выпушенный в мае 1953г Ф-100 Супер Сейбр (ф.Норт-Америкен" действительно имел борт. 4х20-мм пушки М-39.Однако Ф-102 (ф Конвэр) выпущенный в октябре 1953г имел на вооружении только УРС В-В "Фолкэн", в тоже время более поздний Ф-101А (ф.Мак-Доннэл) снова был с бортовым оружием.Ф-104 Спитфайр (ф.Локхид) задумывался под УРС Сайдвиндер и Сперроу и первые машины А-В борт.стрелкового оружия не имели,позднее  на G встроили бортовую 20-мм М-61.

----------


## Вован22

Ф-102 создавался по требованиям Командования ПВО Североамериканского континента и к ТАС отношения не имел.
Ф-101 изначально проектировался с пушкой.
Ф-104 так же спроектировался изночально с встроенной пушкой. Когда довели М61 так и поставили сразу. Ф-104С сразу шел с пушкой.

----------


## Вован22

Учебные воздушные бои Ф-86Н с Ф-100,Ф-104,Ф-105,Ф-4С
По отчету составленному после боев.
-Истребитель F-104C при ведении боев с F-86H показал лучшие результаты, чем другие участники поединков. Летчики истребителей F-86H после проведенных боев с F-100, F-102, F-104C, F-105D/F, F-4C указывали, на то, что истребитель F-104C был самым трудным противником.

По поводу полного приемущества МиГ-21. Не все так однозначно.
2. Смотря какая модификация 21-го и Ф-104. Диапазон высот и скоростей.

----------


## Fighter

> Ф-102 создавался по требованиям Командования ПВО Североамериканского континента и к ТАС отношения не имел.
> Ф-101 изначально проектировался с пушкой.
> Ф-104 так же спроектировался изночально с встроенной пушкой. Когда довели М61 так и поставили сразу. Ф-104С сразу шел с пушкой.


NORAD всегда было опреративно-стратегическим объединением ПВО США и Канады, и никаких особых требований, за исключением некоторого влияния на взгляды командования ВВС и ВВС Национальной гвардии США, предъявлять не могло.

----------


## Fighter

> Учебные воздушные бои Ф-86Н с Ф-100,Ф-104,Ф-105,Ф-4С
> По отчету составленному после боев.
> -Истребитель F-104C при ведении боев с F-86H показал лучшие результаты, чем другие участники поединков. Летчики истребителей F-86H после проведенных боев с F-100, F-102, F-104C, F-105D/F, F-4C указывали, на то, что истребитель F-104C был самым трудным противником.


Для F-86, конечно!  На прямой или в наборе догнать и сблизиться на дистанцию стрельбы по F-104 конечно очень трудно! Но многое зависит от условий боя! При интенсивном маневрировании на дозвуковой скорости Сейбр мог бы успешно состязаться, но не ставились в тех испытаниях такие условия, так как никто не предполагал воевать на таких режимах!  МиГ-17 в боях с F-105 и F-4 во Вьетнаме это показал. А ведь и F-102 и F-104 также были во Вьетнаме, правда недолго, быстро будучи убранными по причине полной негодности! Разведывательный вариант RF-101 задержалься несколько дольше, да и то, ненадолго!

----------


## Fighter

> По поводу полного приемущества МиГ-21. Не все так однозначно.
> 2. Смотря какая модификация 21-го и Ф-104. Диапазон высот и скоростей.


Однозначно!!! По всем общим характеристикам маневренности, за исключением, разве что Nx расп.1 (если Вам это о чем-то говорит) в некоторых областях высот и скоростей!
В свое время в ВВА сравнение "сеток" F-104 и МиГ-21 вообще не представляло особого интереса, так как было все ясно!

----------


## muk33

> Однозначно!!! По всем общим характеристикам маневренности, за исключением, разве что Nx расп.1 (если Вам это о чем-то говорит) в некоторых областях высот и скоростей!
> В свое время в ВВА сравнение "сеток" F-104 и МиГ-21 вообще не представляло особого интереса, так как было все ясно!


В 1976 году в ГНИКИ ВВС проводились специальные испытания  по ведению воздушных боев F-5E с МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23М. К сожалению в МВБ на дозвуковых скоростях он "сделал" обоих. Хотя по всем характеристикам должен был проиграть (и по располагаемым перегрузкам и по тяговооруженности). Ларчик открылся просто: у него был заметно лучший Су расп.

----------


## alexvolf

> Учебные воздушные бои Ф-86Н с Ф-100,Ф-104,Ф-105,Ф-4С


Вован22
Лучшее, что было во Вьетнаме для Ф-105 Тандерчиф(ф.Рипаблик) при встрече с МиГами -то это сбросить бомбовый груз или 4 контейнера РЭБ( если не ошибаюсь с APQ-81) и как говориться "взять ноги в руки".Ф-105 был достаточно "громозкий" эроплан (вес с боевой нагрузкой достигал 20т) и как Ф-4 летали только в составе ударных групп.Правда в конце 1969г.на Ф-4 Е установили пушку,но это особо не спасало не Ф-105-е,не Ф-4-е от огня ПВО и истребителей ДРВ.Гляньте сколько всего Ф-105 было потеряно из общего числа в 600единиц, которые в разное время находились во Вьетнаме.Если уж Вы приводите задумки Макнамары в качестве аргумента,то позволю себе напомнить его слова сказанные в декабре 1969г. на заседании в доме с геометрической фигурой-"Пока во Вьетнаме получены чрезвычайно малые результаты за очень высокую цену"....
PS исправил год заседания Пентагон 1969г.

----------


## Вован22

Для alexvolf
1. Ф-105 это истребитель-бомбардировщик, тягаться на равных с МиГами он естественно не мог. Но при соответствующей подготовке летчика и грамотных его действий за себя постоять мог .
Пример : 4 апреля 1965 года
Ведущий второй пары- общий налет 3000 часов . На Ф-105 около 500. До 1957 года летал на Ф-84 и Ф-100.
...."Ведущий второй пары после выполнения витка нисходящей спирали находился на высоте 3000м и скорости М=0,84, осматривая заднюю полусферу, по вспышкам обнаружил пару МиГов, которые атаковали его. Незамедлительно ввел машину в правый нисходящий разворот с большой перегрузкой и в ходе выполнения разворота переложил крен и стал выполнять левый разворот с набором высоты, не теряя Мигов из поля зрения. В верхней точке маневра перевел машину в полупереворот с большой перегрузкой. Пара МиГов следовала за F-105D, но с внешней стороны разворота. После выполнения &#190; маневра, летчик  F-105D выполнил торможение с потерей скорости до 450 километров в час, на высоте 1200м. В результате быстрой потери скорости F-105D, ведущий пары МиГов проскочил с права на расстоянии 200метров и большим углом пикирования скрывшись в плотной приземной дымке. Ведомый последовал за своим ведущим с углом пикирования в 30-40 градусов. Летчик F-105D вывел самолет из сложного положения на высоте 300м и стал набирать высоту"...
2. Пушку на Ф-4Е установили года на два раньше. Как минимум.

3. Я таких высказываний, которые Вы привели в пример, могу достаточно много прИвести, начиная с лета 1965 года. Надо понимать, какие причины  заставляли говорить об этом.

----------


## alexvolf

> Для alexvolf
> 1. Ф-105 это истребитель-бомбардировщик, тягаться на равных с МиГами он естественно не мог. Но при соответствующей подготовке летчика и грамотных его действий за себя постоять мог .
> 2. Пушку на Ф-4Е установили года на два раньше. Как минимум.
> 
> 3. Я таких высказываний, которые Вы привели в пример, могу достаточно много прИвести, начиная с лета 1965 года. Надо понимать, какие причины  заставляли говорить об этом.


Ваван22
1)По части частных примеров (их множество, примерно столько же-сколько дней в году) -относительно Ф-105 имеется достаточная инфо говорящая о том,что данный самолет как и Ф-4  во многом  проигрывали истребителям ДРВ-" ...беда заключается в том,что почти все высокопоставленные лица,конструкторы,создател  и ракетных систем и летчики были склонны до сих пор переоценивать возможности самолета
и управяемых ракет "воздух-воздух".В первом бою с МиГами-американские пилоты выпустили 11 управляемых реактивных снарядов,не поразив при этом цели не разу..." (Нью-Йорк Таймс 1967 г. статья "Пентагон изучает результаты воздушных боев во Вьетнаме")

2) Впервые пушка была установлена на Ф-4С (год не назовете ,когда данный тип появился во Вьетнаме?)

3)Причины цитирования простые- только в 1968г бюджетном году(начался 30 июня 1967г) расходы США на военные нужды составили по отчету в Конгрессе-75,27 млрд.долларией -из них на Вьетнам ушло 21,9 млрд в то время еще не зеленой бумаги.До 1972г оставалось еще 5 лет...

----------


## Вован22

Fighter
.."А ведь и F-102 и F-104 также были во Вьетнаме, правда недолго, быстро будучи убранными по причине полной негодности!"...
__________________________________________________  _______________________
Остановимся на Ф-104.
Я уже писал Вам, что два крыла Ф-104 в первой половине 60-ых в своей
учебно боевой подготовке основной упор делало на ведении воздушных боев с различными типами самолетов. Одним из таких крыльев было 479TFW.
 Именно эскадроны этого крыла первыми пошли во Вьетнам. Их было три 476TFS, 435 TFS, 436 TFS. И сменяли там друг друга в течении 7 месяцев 1965 года. Прибыл 476TFS,  в Тайланд 11 апреля.  21 ноября 435 TFS убыл из ЮВА.
Таким образом в ЮВА в течении указанного срока  находился один эскадрон в составе 24 самолетов. Исправность поддерживалась на уровне 88%. 
Выполнили 476 эскадрон-1182 боевых вылета.
  436-1382 боевых вылета.
  435- за месяц с небольшим -419 вылетов.
Всего 2983 боевых вылета.
Из 5675 боевых самолетовылетов выполненных истребителями ВВС США на сопровождение и заслоны, на долю F-104C пришлось более 30%. 
29 апреля 1966 года штаб 7 AF обратился к командующему тихоокеанскими ВВС с просьбой вернуть Ф-104 в ЮВА. Командующий запросил разрешения у КНШ( комитет начальников штабов). Получено разрешение 14 мая и 6 июня первые самолеты из 435 эскадрона прибыли в Удорн. Вошли в состав 8 крыла.
479TFW в это время стало переучиваться на Ф-4 одним из своих эскадронов. 
435 эскадрон оставался в ЮВА  до 19 июля 1967 года, естественно с ротацией личного состава.
Их задача сопровождение Диких Ласок. К концу августа, на время оснащения самолетов аппаратурой APR-25/26 действовали по наземным целям В Лаосе и Южном Вьетнаме. Как только оснастили аппаратурой APR-25/26 в начале декабря сразу в Северный Вьетнам.
В декабре 1966 года, F-104s 435-ого эскадрона в составе 18 самолетов выполнили 506 боевых вылетов с налетом в  1706.9 часов 
 до 19 июля 1967 года выполнили 5306 боевых вылетов. 
Уход их из ЮВА был обусловлен причинами другого характера, а не по причине полной негодности.
2.Что бы не быть голословным, я сделаю сравнение обобщенных характеристик Для МиГов разных модификаций и Ф-104, чтобы показать, что не так все было однозначно. Естественно потребуется некоторое время но промежуточные результаты буду сбрасывать.

----------


## Mig

> ... Именно эскадроны этого крыла первыми пошли во Вьетнам. Их было три 476TFS, 435 TFS, 436 TFS. .... Таким образом в ЮВА в течении указанного срока  находился один эскадрон в составе 24 самолетов.


"Кто правильно называет - тот правильно и понимает..."

476 TFS = 476-th Tactical Fighter Squadron и переводится на военный русский язык как "476-я эскадрилья тактических истребителей".

Применительно к США *всегда*: авиационое *крыло* состоит из *эскадрилий*. А "эскадрон" - это в кавалерии...

----------


## Sanych62

> "Кто правильно называет - тот правильно и понимает..."
> 
> 476 TFS = 476-th Tactical Fighter Squadron и переводится на военный русский язык как "476-я эскадрилья тактических истребителей".


  ПМСМ, 476-я тактическая истребительная эскадрилья, в Вашем варианте перевода, насколько помню, должно быть Tactical Fighter*s* Squadron.

----------


## alexvolf

> В 1976 году в ГНИКИ ВВС проводились специальные испытания  по ведению воздушных боев F-5E с МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23М. К сожалению в МВБ на дозвуковых скоростях он "сделал" обоих. Хотя по всем характеристикам должен был проиграть (и по располагаемым перегрузкам и по тяговооруженности). Ларчик открылся просто: у него был заметно лучший Су расп.


 muk33
Кстати сказать первые Ф-5А с ярким названием "Фридом Файтер" были направлены в 1965г во Вьетнам в кол-ве 12 единиц.Базировались на авиабазе Бьен Хоа.Выполняли полеты в основом с подфюзеляжным баком
на 568л., имея боезапас 560 патронов для 20-мм пушки и 2- Сайдвиндера.
Стоит сказать,что как отмечалось в журнале Авиэйшн Уик -"все пилоты
испытательно-оценивающей группы жаждали встречи с МиГами надеясь на "хорошие ускорение и подьемные хар-ки самолета".Однако вскоре
группа потеряла один Фридом (подбит ЗА).Один самолет  группы,  налетав 800 часов (было сделано 720 боевых вылета) был возвращен на фирму Нортроп для  разборки-проверки и дальнейших испытаний с целью дальнейшей закупки Пентагоном.Однако в дальнейшем "воду во пруду
замутили"и предподчение ВВС было отдано ИБ А-6А Интрудер (фГрумман)...

----------


## Fighter

> В 1976 году в ГНИКИ ВВС проводились специальные испытания  по ведению воздушных боев F-5E с МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23М. К сожалению в МВБ на дозвуковых скоростях он "сделал" обоих. Хотя по всем характеристикам должен был проиграть (и по располагаемым перегрузкам и по тяговооруженности). Ларчик открылся просто: у него был заметно лучший Су расп.


Результаты этих испытаний известны. Но Вы ошибаетесь, располагаемая перегрузка абсолютно связаны с Су расп. и G/S. Вот по Су расп МиГ и уступал! А еще за счет меньшей стреловидности и наличия механизации крыла (отклоняемых носков), индуктивное сопротивление  у F-5 было ниже, что и обеспечивало некоторое превосходство (на скорости менее 900-1000 км/ч) и в предельных по тяге перегрузках. Зная это, летчикам МиГ-21 надо было строить соответсвующую тактику ведения боя. Ну а МиГ-23М однозначно проигрывал МиГ-21 в ближнем бою. Да и как выиграть, если надо смотреть не за противником, а на УУА.

----------


## Mig

> ПМСМ, 476-я тактическая истребительная эскадрилья, в Вашем варианте перевода, насколько помню, должно быть Tactical Fighter*s* Squadron.


1) Моя версия перевода была "*476-я эскадрилья тактических истребителей*". Просьба не приписывать мне того, чего не писал :Frown: 
Т.е. тактические истребители, но не тактическая эскадрилья. 

2) Цитирую: 
"F-104C Starfighers At Ubon 

F-104Cs of the 476th TFS head into the Vietnam War zone from Ubon RTAFB, 1966. Note the M-117 750-pound bombs under their wings. 
F-104Cs of the 476th TFSIn the early months of 1966, a MiG threat to USAF aircraft over North Vietnam began to emerge, with the supersonic MiG-21 beginning to appear. In response, a contingent of Lockheed F-104C Starfighters from *the 476th Tactical Fighter Squadron*, based at George AFB, California were deployed to Udorn, arriving on 6 June 1966, and being assigned to the 8th TFW. An additional 12 F-104Cs joined the 8th TFW on July 22...."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubon_RTAFB

3) И еще относительно "тактических":

"USAF Tactical Air Command
The subsequent *F-104C entered service with Tactical Air Command as a multi-role fighter and fighter-bomber*. The 479th Tactical Fighter Wing at George AFB, California, was the first unit to equip with the type in September 1958. Although not an optimum platform for the theater, the F-104 did see limited service in the Vietnam War. Again, in 1967, these TAC aircraft were transferred to the Air National Guard..."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-104_Starfighter

----------


## Fighter

> ПМСМ, 476-я тактическая истребительная эскадрилья, в Вашем варианте перевода, насколько помню, должно быть Tactical Fighter*s* Squadron.


В нашей "деревне" их тоже называли не скводронами, а эскадрильями, обычно 3-4 в крыле.

----------


## Sanych62

> 1) 
> Т.е. тактические истребители, но не тактическая эскадрилья.


 Тактических истребителей  - Tactical Fight*ERS* Squadron
 Тактическая истребительная - Tactical Fight*ER* Squadron

 Обратил внимание только на это (выделено жирным шрифтом)  :Rolleyes:  В Вашем варианте перевода должно получиться "эскадрилья тактического истребителя", для множ. числа надо дописать S, ПМСМ

 Для разрядки темы ветки.

----------


## Mig

> В нашей "деревне" их тоже называли не скводронами, а эскадрильями, обычно 3-4 в крыле.


Потому что в любом *военном словаре* слово Squadron применительно к авиации переводится как "эскадрилья". А "эскадроны" в ВВС появились "благодаря" не очень компетентным моделистам...

----------


## Igor_k

> Результаты этиз испытаний известны. Но Вы ошибаетесь, располагаемая перегрузка абсолютно связаны с Су расп. Вот по Су расп МиГ и уступал! А еще за счет меньшей стреловидности и наличия механизации крыла (отклоняемых носков), индуктивное сопротивление  у F-5 было ниже, что и обеспечивало некоторое превосходство (на скорости менее 900-1000 км/ч) и в предельных по тяге перегрузках. Зная это, летчикам МиГ-21 надо было строить соответсвующую тактику ведения боя. Ну а МиГ-23М однозначно проигрывал МиГ-21 в ближнем бою. Да и как выиграть, если надо смотреть не за противником, а на УУА.


МиГ-23 против F-4 и МиГ-21
muk33 
Старожил
Форумчанин




Регистрация: 12.01.2009
Сообщений: 707 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Цитата:
Сообщение от FLOGGER  
Ну, а во что это вылилось практически? То, что Вы написали-это преимущество на бумаге, а реально что это дало? 

Ну я для специалистов писал по инерции. Меньшее время и радиус виража, лучшие разгонные характеристики. С вооружением F-5E (пушки и УР МД) основная проблема-выход в область применения оружия. И если на М менее 0,85 он с этим справлялся (на втором вираже выходил в эту самую ОВП и по 21 и по 23-му), то на бОльших скоростях уже ничего не мог сделать. И "имели" его уже 21 (в меньшей степени) и (в большей степени) 23-й. Кстати, по общей оценке боевой эффективности лучше все-таки показал себя именно 23-й (за счет возможности работы в ППС, под 4/4 и на ФЗ). Ведь при её оценке учитывается всё: от времени выхода на РП и завязки боя до выхода из него. Но проигрыш в БМВБ тогда сильно напряг руководство ВВС.

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Sanych62;74577]Тактических истребителей  - Tactical Fight*ERS*
 Тактическая истребительная - Tactical Fight*ER*
 QUOTE]

Ну, вот...
Tactical Fight*ER* - это "тактический истребитель". См. любой нормальный словарь. Был такой устойчивый термин у американцев, когда они отказались от термина "истребитель-бомбардировщик".

----------


## Sanych62

> Ну, вот...
> Tactical Fight*ER* - это "тактический истребитель". См. любой нормальный словарь. Был такой устойчивый термин у американцев, когда они отказались от термина "истребитель-бомбардировщик".


 Гляньте мой крайний пост. Вы ответили чуть раньше.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Логично, против бомбардировщиков играет калибр, а против истребителей скорострельность, т.е. плотность огня. Поэтому и желание получить 4 пушки по 23мм. И поэтому - батарея пулеметов у американцев, пока цели были небольшие и маневренные.


Калибр и скорострельность играют и против бомбера, и против истребителя. Кстати, я не случайно написал, что только в ОДНОЙ дивизии (а через Корею их прошло 10) говорили и каких-то недостатках пушечного вооружения МиГ-15. Это была 97 ИАД как раз в тот период, когда её пилотов обвиняли в "сейбробоязни". Подавляющее большинство наших пилотов считали вооружение МиГ-15 одним из его основных преимуществ. Вообще, при стрельбе на Д<600 м и R=0/4...2/4 обеспечивали достаточное для поражения "Сейбра" количество попаданий не только Н-37Д + 2 х НР-23, но и Н-37Д + 2 х НС-23КМ. Сами же пилоты считали, что по истребителям надо открывать огонь с Д=200...400 м, R<1/4 - тогда можно нормально прицелится по неподвижной сетке. По подвижной же попадали 
и с 600...700 м, если целились аккуратно. А многие, как я писал выше, выставляли "базу" по размаху F-86, а реостат дальности на минимум - 180 м. И когда при сближении "Сейбр" вписывался в кольцо, открывали огонь. Своего рода предтеча современнного режима "прогноз-дорожка". И прямой родитель режима "Гиро 300". Короче говоря, на вероятность поражения цели основное влияние оказывали воздушно-стрелковая и тактическая подготовка. Пушки же вполне обеспечивали поражение любых целей. Если стрелять умеешь. И были более эффективны, чем 6 х 12,7 мм.

----------


## alexvolf

> Калибр и скорострельность играют и против бомбера, и против истребителя. Короче говоря, на вероятность поражения цели основное влияние оказывали воздушно-стрелковая и тактическая подготовка. Пушки же вполне обеспечивали поражение любых целей. Если стрелять умеешь. И были более эффективны, чем 6 х 12,7 мм.


 Леонид
Полностью поддерживаю.Очень хорошее и актуальное рюземе всего нашего диспута.Кроме того следует добавить,что в небе Кореи в известный период находились далеко не курсанты летных училищ,а снаряды НС-37 были далеко не простыми болванками...

----------


## Chizh

> Калибр и скорострельность играют и против бомбера, и против истребителя. Кстати, я не случайно написал, что только в ОДНОЙ дивизии (а через Корею их прошло 10) говорили и каких-то недостатках пушечного вооружения МиГ-15. Это была 97 ИАД как раз в тот период, когда её пилотов обвиняли в "сейбробоязни". Подавляющее большинство наших пилотов считали вооружение МиГ-15 одним из его основных преимуществ. Вообще, при стрельбе на Д<600 м и R=0/4...2/4 обеспечивали достаточное для поражения "Сейбра" количество попаданий не только Н-37Д + 2 х НР-23, но и Н-37Д + 2 х НС-23КМ. Сами же пилоты считали, что по истребителям надо открывать огонь с Д=200...400 м, R<1/4 - тогда можно нормально прицелится по неподвижной сетке. По подвижной же попадали 
> и с 600...700 м, если целились аккуратно. А многие, как я писал выше, выставляли "базу" по размаху F-86, а реостат дальности на минимум - 180 м. И когда при сближении "Сейбр" вписывался в кольцо, открывали огонь. Своего рода предтеча современнного режима "прогноз-дорожка". И прямой родитель режима "Гиро 300". Короче говоря, на вероятность поражения цели основное влияние оказывали воздушно-стрелковая и тактическая подготовка. Пушки же вполне обеспечивали поражение любых целей. Если стрелять умеешь. И были более эффективны, чем 6 х 12,7 мм.


В общем верно, но вероятность попадания напрямую зависит от скорострельности. В случае попадания, конечно, мощный снаряд МиГа предпочтительнее, но это в случае попадания. 
При прочих равных, например в Вашем примере, с дальности 180 метров, вероятность попадания из 6 пулеметов выше чем из 3 пушек просто из-за большей скорострельности. Особенно на перегрузках, и при заградительно-сопроводительной стрельбе.

----------


## Chizh

> Результаты этиз испытаний известны. Но Вы ошибаетесь, располагаемая перегрузка абсолютно связаны с Су расп. Вот по Су расп МиГ и уступал! А еще за счет меньшей стреловидности и наличия механизации крыла (отклоняемых носков), индуктивное сопротивление  у F-5 было ниже, что и обеспечивало некоторое превосходство (на скорости менее 900-1000 км/ч) и в предельных по тяге перегрузках. Зная это, летчикам МиГ-21 надо было строить соответсвующую тактику ведения боя. Ну а МиГ-23М однозначно проигрывал МиГ-21 в ближнем бою. Да и как выиграть, если надо смотреть не за противником, а на УУА.


Пара сравнений МиГ-21бис  и F-5E по документам.
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383&page=2

----------


## Fighter

> Пара сравнений МиГ-21бис  и F-5E по документам.
> http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383&page=2


В техническом описании, часть графиков которого перекочевала и в Инструкцию летчику, были ряд неточностей, связанных с методикой их построения. В частности, смотря в Инсрукции на область выполнения переворотов, удивлялся, с какого "бодуна" получилась минимальная высота 3000 м, когда на практике можно было довольно легко "крутануться" с потерей высоты 1800м, да и 1500м, а 3000м это вертикальный диапазон обычного пилотажа без красных лампочек!  Собственно время, радиус виража - это частные характеристики маневренности. Для получения полной картины нужно сравнение общих - Nу р, Nу пр, Nх р.  К сожалению, сеток сравнения F-5 и МиГ-21 не нашел, затерялись где то в бумагах, по общую картину помню, в области боев до скорости 900 примерно одинаковые характеристики установившегося маневрирования, У МиГ-21 некоторое превосходство по  Nх р.1 (разгон и энергетическая скороподъемность) примерно равные характеристики по Nу р, за счет большего коэффициента индуктивности, на неустановившихся маневрах МиГ-21 имел большие отрицательные Nх р.

----------


## muk33

> Результаты этих испытаний известны. Но Вы ошибаетесь, располагаемая перегрузка абсолютно связаны с Су расп. и G/S.


Описка. я имел ввиду Nyдоп.

----------


## KAPACb

википедия пишет о бое 17 июля 1977 года между парой ефиопских F5 и четверкой сомалийских Миг21МФ . 
2 Мига были сбиты , а оставшаяся пара была потеряна в результате столкновения в воздухк уклоняясь от AIM9.

Кто нибудь может подтвердить ?

----------


## alexvolf

> википедия пишет о бое 17 июля 1977 года между парой ефиопских F5 и четверкой сомалийских Миг21МФ . 
> 2 Мига были сбиты , а оставшаяся пара была потеряна в результате столкновения в воздухк уклоняясь от AIM9.
> 
> Кто нибудь может подтвердить ?


 КАРАСЬ
Вики- не довод.Каждый факт указанный там -следует проверять и пере-проверять.
Свое мнение по поводу русскоязычной (в отличии от англоязычной)Википедии я помниться высказывал. Пушут кому не лень, без сносок на проверенные источники- используя другие ресурсы или систему- ОБС...
В свое время (1971г) мой хороший товарищ преподавал в Одесском зенитном училище им.Патриса Лумумбы.Так вот там в то время среди преподавательского состава ходил анекдот- эти пять лет будем учить 
самалийцев нападению,эфиопов-защите.Следующие пять-наоборот...

----------


## KAPACb

> КАРАСЬ
> Вики- не довод.Каждый факт указанный там -следует проверять и пере-проверять.
> Свое мнение по поводу русскоязычной (в отличии от англоязычной)Википедии я помниться высказывал. Пушут кому не лень, без сносок на проверенные источники- используя другие ресурсы или систему- ОБС...
> В свое время (1971г) мой хороший товарищ преподавал в Одесском зенитном училище им.Патриса Лумумбы.Так вот там в то время среди преподавательского состава ходил анекдот- эти пять лет будем учить 
> самалийцев нападению,эфиопов-защите.Следующие пять-наоборот...


именно поэтому и прошу потдвердить либо опровергнуть

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> В общем верно, но вероятность попадания напрямую зависит от скорострельности. В случае попадания, конечно, мощный снаряд МиГа предпочтительнее, но это в случае попадания. 
> При прочих равных, например в Вашем примере, с дальности 180 метров, вероятность попадания из 6 пулеметов выше чем из 3 пушек просто из-за большей скорострельности. Особенно на перегрузках, и при заградительно-сопроводительной стрельбе.


Вероятность попадания выше у 6х12,7, а вероятность ПОРАЖЕНИЯ выше у 1х37+2х23. Перегрузки оказывают одинаковое влияние - на прицел (сетка "ушла под яйца"). А что такое заградительно-сопроводительная стрельба? Либо заградительная - пропускаешь цель через трассу; либо сопроводительная - удерживаешь трассу на цели.

----------


## Вован22

Итак:
Вот пост Fighter

Однозначно!!! По всем общим характеристикам маневренности, за исключением, разве что Nx расп.1 (если Вам это о чем-то говорит) в некоторых областях высот и скоростей!
 В свое время в ВВА сравнение "сеток" F-104 и МиГ-21 вообще не представляло особого интереса, так как было все ясно!
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________
Я же сказал что не так все однозначно.
Смотрим Ф-104С с 50% запасом топлива во внутренних баках и 2AIM-9B
у земли режим "ПФ"( Данные РЛЭ Ф-104С и результаты тестирования Ф-104С в Эглин перед воздушными боями с разными типами самолетов.
На М=0.91 и перегрузке 5 ед Энергетическая скороподъемность=149м/с
На М=0,8 перегрузка 5 ед - 94.4м/с
На М=1,0 перегрузка 5 ед- 61м/с.
Предельная перегрузка по тяге-6,7
Для интереса желающие могут сравнить с МиГ-21БИС, графики представленны ранее  Fighter.
Если взять поправку на более ранние модификации МиГ-21ПФ,ПФМ,ПФС,С то приемущество Ф-104С в диапазоне М=0,85-1.05 и перегрузках от 1 до 6 больше.
2. Не надо забывать, что на Ф-104С стоял Вулкан, и реализован режим стрельбы с так называемой, независимой линией визирования( использование РЛС в качестве РД и выдача данных в оптический прицел). 
По поводу этого режима стрельбы:
Дословно слова летчика из 479TFW, длительное время пролетавшего на Ф-104А и С

..."We had a good gun and sight combo and practiced (some of us) deflection shooting out to 3500-4000 feet. We got to where we could hit the dart (5x12 feet) about 85% of the time at ranges exceeding 2500 feet using the radar ranging gunsight".

По Nyрасп приемущество у МиГ-21. 
За исключением высот начиная с 9 км и скоростей более М=1.2

----------


## ПСП

Авиационные пулемёты и пушки.  ШКАС, УБ, ШВАК, ВЯ (копировал самое интересное) :

----------


## ПСП

Патроны к пушкам ШВАК и Б-20. Из книги "Боеприпасы 1900-1945". Автор: Евгений К. - Jhonni  :

       


Снаряд 20x99R ШВАК. Разные типы снарядов :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuGrgt3UO5Y

----------


## ПСП

"Телега пальбы". Авиационные пушки ГШ-6-23 и НР-30. БХАТ Чебеньки, 2008г. Из фотоархива Тимохи :

----------


## Йиржи

Коллега ПСП большое спасибо за интерсный материал!

----------


## ПСП

Авиационные пушки НС-37 и Н-37Д (из книги "Пушки для боевых самолётов". А.Э.Нудельман. 1993г.)  :

----------


## ПСП

Немецкие авиационный пулемёт MG-17 и авиапушки MK-103, MK-108 :
,   ,

----------


## Fencer

Новейшая НУР С-80ФП уже поставляется в ВС России - AEX.RU

----------


## ПСП

Снимки кормовой артиллерийской установки на Ан-12 (пушки АМ-23).

----------


## Fencer

Я - стрелок Ил-76 - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## ПСП

20-мм пушка ШВАК. Устройство, эксплоатация и ремонт. 1943г   :  Электронные книги по военной тематике и моделизму » 20-мм пушка ШВАК. Устройство, эксплоатация и ремонт

 23-мм авиационная пушка АМ-23. Техническое описание и указания по эксплуатации. 1966г.  :  http://www.farposst.ru/2015/03/18/23...__to_i_ue.html

23-мм авиационная пушка ГШ-23Л. Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации. 1978г.  :  http://rufort.info/lib/23-mm-aviatsi...uatatsii-1978/

Самолёт Ту-16. Инструкция по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию системы пушечного вооружения. 1955г.  :  http://rufort.info/lib/samolet-tu-16-1955/

----------


## ПСП

RA-76547

----------


## Jhonni

Вот листы по пушке Мк103






Здесь скоро будет полный альбом на МК101, 103 и 108
 Альбом по боеприпасам авиапушек МК

----------


## Jhonni

Так же в нашей галерее можете посмотреть фото по авиационным боеприпасам, в том числе экспериментальных образцов (с полигонов)...
Линк на галерею выше.

----------


## Jhonni

Вот плакат по боеприпасам авиапушки HS404, HS9....
Плакат по сути обновленная копия плаката, который был на старом французском сайте *Histavia21*
Я во французском не силен, да и плакат исходник был "не очень", поэтому мое творение требует оценки и редактирования...
Ибо я сам в патронах пушки Хиспано не силен....
Так что вполне возможны ошибки в цветовой кодировке патронов.

----------


## Jhonni

Вот собственно оригинал с которого отрисовано...

----------


## Fencer

Защита от удара в спину https://vpk-news.ru/articles/44114

----------


## Fencer

Ан-2 Ганшип и Ан-3 https://werewolf0001.livejournal.com/573314.html

----------


## Fencer

Малогабаритная управляемая планирующая авиационная бомба (УПАБ-08)

----------


## Fencer

Миниган M134D на вертолете Ми-17-1В. https://m.vk.com/photo-5751308_45733...309&from=group

----------

